# European Masonry Heater



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been reading about these and some are absolutely massive. I can't imagine the weight! I was wondering if anyone on here is using a smaller version.

Here is a link to some pics:
http://www.mha-net.org/html/gallery.htm


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

I built our heater about the same size as the KLIPFEL, HOMOLA, CHENOV and DAVENPORT heaters.
Heats 1300+ sq ft open space.
3+ cord of hardwood per season in SE OH.
Yes, you need thermal mass and a multi-flue system for it to work= large stove.
If you plan on building one, consider size needed, weight on any sub floor.
You are lucky to have so much info available today, 20 years ago when I built mine there was very little helpful info especially for DIY.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

From what I have read, the concerns are the sub floor and that the pipe isn't bent. 

At one time I had a triangle 70s cone fireplace in the corner of a room with a cement floor. I could see an easy switch out with a tiny masonry stove similar to the ones in apartments in Europe. This may be possible in a small cabin.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

I built the Finish contraflow with white bake oven from the MHA plan portfolio. I used about 3,300lbs of firebrick alone. Three pallets of clay bricks, a couple of 1,500lb loads of masonry sand... lots of weight. Weight = thermal mass = heat storage capacity. The smaller the heater, the less heat it will store. I believe I've got about 20,000lbs sitting on the 12" thick foundation slab I poured. 

If you're really serious about building a heater, get the plan portfolio. There are a couple of smaller heaters, and at least one corner unit in it. A well spent $75

If you go to the masonry heater yahoo group, you see posts by Lars from Finland. Great work, and he's done some smaller units as well.

http://www.stenovne.dk/englishpage1.html

http://mha-net.org/docs/v8n2/wildac07e.htm

Michael


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Michael, thanks a lot. Those small masonry heaters are the type I am researching. I have to say though, the ones with the dark and white ovens are tempting. Growing up a friend had one in her kitchen. I was too young to realize that it was a white oven masonry stove. I always loved it.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you seen rocket mass heaters also? Cheap to make and same theory. Mass.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, I am very familiar with them. There are so many cons with the rocket mass heaters that I would never consider one.

At first I was sucked in to the hype because I know people who have built them. Once I started doing the research and I saw how they performed, I realized that there are a lot of issues with rocket mass heaters.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

JohnP said:


> Have you seen rocket mass heaters also? Cheap to make and same theory. Mass.


similar not the same. similar in they both capture the heat from the flue gas, but different in the rocket is doing secondary combustion.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

The construction issues, insurance obstacles, and performance level are also major differences between the two.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

||Downhome|| said:


> similar not the same. similar in they both capture the heat from the flue gas, but different in the rocket is doing secondary combustion.


Properly designed masonry heaters also have secondary combustion.

The main difference is being able to get insurance with the masonry heater, and the cost difference comes from using proper materials that are up to code.

Michael


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind paying more for a superior product and the price seems to be going down. I have even found several sources near me. I have read way too many bad reviews from those that abandoned the rocket stoves either during or after the build. They either switched to a masonry stove (that is when I started reading about them) or a standard wood stove.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm going to build a masonry heater into my house I might put one in my barn which is going to be my house first


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

You would be the guy to do it, Mav. You should post pictures when it is completed. I remember the ones from your jobs way back. You do really good work.


----------

